# Vernon Deer



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

My cousin drew a Vernon Muzzleloader L.E tag this year. How is the herd doing on the Vernon? Any nice bucks? I heard the muzzleloader hunt is the best time to take a big buck? Anyone have the tag last year?


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

4point,
Vernon is looking good, kind of scattered right now because of all the water and time of year.
I got some ideas for you. I found where they come over from Ericsons Pass.(Simpsons Springs side) Let me know and i will PM you some ideas.


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks "coydog". I sent you a PM. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

